# Hotmail problem



## Patrickcarter1 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been using Hotmail on my iPad 2 for three years. Suddenly, 2 days ago, I can get into my Hotmail and read my messages, but when I try to reply, or compose a new email, I get the message "Sorry, it looks like there was a problem. Please try again.". I click on ok, try again and get the same message. I haven't done anything to my iPad. But Hotmail did want me to enter a code as they said "Unusual Activity" had been noted on my account. The code worked, and I got in, but now cannot even compose a message. Can you help please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you use hotmail on a pc via a web page ?


----------

